# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Bánh mì hấp ăn kèm bì, thịt kiểu Sài Gòn - ẩm thực sài thành

## konica

*Món bánh mì hấp không ngán bởi có thêm rau xanh, đồ chua, ăn như bánh xèo, hay bánh khọt.*



Bạn có thể tận dụng bánh mì thừa để làm món ăn này.
Theo một số người, bánh mì ăn còn dư, họ mang cắt từng khoanh vừa ăn, mang phơi khô, sau đó mang ra chế biến món ăn chơi thật thú vị này.

Nguyên liệu gồm bánh mì khô, thịt lợn (bò), bì, củ đậu, hành lá, rau sống như xà lách, rau thơm, củ cái trắng, đỏ, lạc rang vàng, hành sim…

Thịt băm nhuyễn, củ đậu cắt nhỏ như hạt lựu, trộn chung lại và ướp gia vị cho vừa ăn, sau đó xào sơ qua. Bì cũng mang trộn cho thấm gia vị vừa ăn.

Củ cải trắng và đỏ cắt sợi nhỏ trộn với giấm, đường làm đồ chua. Hành lá cắt nhỏ phi thơm với mỡ. Hành sim mang phi cho vàng thơm. Pha nước mắm chanh ớt.

Khi gần ăn, bạn đặt một cái xửng thật nóng, bánh mì thấm qua nước cho mềm, sau đó xếp lên xửng hấp khoảng 3 phút là bánh mì sẽ mềm ra (nhớ đừng hấp lâu, bánh mì nhão, ăn không ngon).

Lấy một cái đĩa xếp bánh mì hấp đang nóng lên, để lên trên bánh một lớp nhân củ đậu xào thịt, phết chút mỡ hành, cho bì và hành sim phi thơm. Khi ăn, bạn ăn bánh mì, thịt, bì cùng rau sống, chấm kèm nước mắm có thêm chút đồ chua. Trời lành lạnh, nếu dùng đĩa bánh mì hấp nóng hổi thơm ngon quả thật là tuyệt vời!

Món bánh mì hấp ở Sài Gòn mỗi đĩa giá 15.000 tới 20.000 đồng thường bán vào đầu giờ chiều cho đến chập tối. Bánh được bán trên đường Vườn Chuối (quận 3), Lê Văn Sĩ (quận Tân Bình)…



Bánh mì được hấp trong xửng.



Thịt xào với củ đậu.



Hành lá phi thơm.



Hành sim phi thơm.



Lạc rang.



Nước chấm.



Món ăn kèm với các loại rau.

----------


## tuisach

nhìn mà nuốt nước bọt ừng ực

----------

